

Survey: Why Are You Using CoffeeScript? - supporting
http://www.mikealrogers.com/posts/survey-why-are-you-using-coffeescript.html

======
skilesare
CoffeeScript has made me 10x more efficient in writing web application client
code. The debugging issue is minimal since there is a 1:1 relationship between
your code and the js. If you can you 'find' you can debug. I've never written
a line of Rails code.

In my opinion, if you are still writing straight javascript you are stealing
from your client/company.

------
jostsg
I dont get the joke. But what I really dont get is the "[..] JavaScript
community would like to know[..]" part. Are we different communities now?

Why would one even care? It is like coding style. Use one or the other, just
use the same on your team!

------
bentruyman
I love mikeal's work and contributions to the node.js community — but I didn't
care for this bit of satire. Some folks legitimately enjoy the experience of
programming in CoffeeScript. I don't happen to be one of them. But I'm also
not one to pass judgement on other programmers' choice of tools.

(EDIT: Although I do pass judgement silently.)

~~~
benatkin
Some people have been legitimately stuck using CoffeeScript because of rails
or an employer or a client. These are among the people who will enjoy a
lighthearted rant about CoffeeScript.

~~~
AaronLasseigne
While an employer or client might, RoR doesn't force you to use CoffeeScript.

------
mchahn
Haters gotta hate. (I had to do this. I've never been down-voted before and I
wonder what it feels like.)

~~~
shousper
it's not that thrilling.

------
bsphil
There's some sort of joke in here about there not being a working form that I
don't really care about getting.

~~~
dshaw7
Maybe if Mikeal wrote it in CoffeeScript, he could have written it easily
enough to have a real form.

------
sandfox
When did everyones sense of humour suddenly die? I literally can't get enough
of CoffeeScript however I still think this is pretty funny, so the rest of you
should be able to get over yourselves and laugh.

~~~
peterhellberg
This was indeed pretty funny :)

I prefer CoffeeScript over JavaScript, but I can definitely understand people
who don’t.

